# Que integrado amplificador de sonido elijo para mi transformador?



## Mr Nacho (Jul 11, 2017)

Buenas! 

Antes que nada quiero comentarles que soy nuevo en el foro, y varias cosas ya me han sido de gran ayuda. 

Les cuento que en esta ocasión quiero armar un circuito para un integrado amplificador de sonido (TDA,STK,LM,etc...)que me permita mover los parlantes del equipo de musica phillips que pongo en la siguiente imagen.









Como podrán ver, el equipo cuenta con dos parlantes full range 8ohms c/u + un sublow 8ohms. (No puedo serles del todo claro sobre la potencia en Wrms de cada parlante, puesto que no esta explicita en ellos.

Para el sublow estoy evaluando usar un circuito mono hecho con un TDA2050 y un trafo con punto medio de 18+18v, que me entregaría aproximadamente unos 60 Wrms en 8 Ohms. (Creo que es suficiente esa potencia).


Ahora para los dos parlantes Fullrange, quisiera aprovechar un transformador que tengo en desuso, puesto que lo mas caro de estos circuitos siempre termina siendo la fuente. Dicho trafo es de 35+35 con punto medio.
En base a esto quiero preguntarles, que circuito (preferentemente integrado hi-fi) puedo usar para tirar esos dos parlantes y utilizar mi transformador de 35+35v. 
Ah y de paso quisiera saber que opinan sobre tirar el sublow con el TDA2050. 


El equipo en conjunto después seria utilizado como monitoreo para una mini sala de "ensayos" en mi casa (bateria electronica + un par de voces + teclado, lo demas tiene su propio equipo), una habitación de 5x6mts. Saldria del master de una consola a una placa de sonido y de ahi derivaría señales a los parlantes ya potenciados. 


Espero no haberlos aburrido con tanta charla jaja, saludos!! Y gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 11, 2017)

El subwoofer lo puedes manejar con el 2050, pero este integrado nunca va a ser capaz de entregar 60W efectivos sobre una carga de 8 Ohms trabajandolo en modo simple, tal vez es mas creible que se acerque a esa potencia si conectaras dos 2050 en puente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2017)

Mr Nacho dijo:


> utilizar mi transformador de 35+35v.


 
Eso dará ±50 Vdc , tendrás que armar algún transistorizado


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso dará ±50 Vdc , tendrás que armar algún transistorizado



2 tda 7294/3 para los full rango 
y un zener (discreto) 
o un vintage para el sub ( el cual tiene graves muy destacados)


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Como dice Shevchenko, usa el de 18+18 para los full range, y el de 35+35 para el subwoofer! en el foro vas a encontrar circuitos para ese trafo.


----------



## martin12as (Jul 11, 2017)

Si me permiten me gustaría hacer una consulta similar, tengo 2 parlantes de un equipo de audio similar pero son de 4 Ohm, también tengo un transformador de 30+30 vac, rectificado queda en +-45v, que amplificador o CI recomiendan? Al principio había pensado en 2 tda7293 pero con esa tensión y esa impedancia no se pueden usar, muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Jul 12, 2017)

Hola, vengo a participar de la charla, pero con una pregunta.

Yo voy en el otro sentido: tengo un trafo muy chiquiito (6-0-6, 500mA cada rama)

¿Qué integrado me conviene para algo tan pequeño en potencia?

¿O seria más interesante armar algo con transistores, no sé, tipo Darlington?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

Rectificá los 12 V (6+6) con puente de 4 díodos y ahí tenés 16 V 

LM386
TDA2822


----------



## Lolo71 (Jul 12, 2017)

saludos al arenero nocturno.sugerencia para al compañero quimico ci LM386.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Jul 12, 2017)

Pero... ¿No era que las fuentes partidas eran menos "ruidosas" que las simples?

¿O lo importante de un amplificador es el voltaje?

Gracias por las recomendaciones; estoy viendo datasheets.


----------



## jorger (Jul 13, 2017)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Pero... ¿No era que las fuentes partidas eran menos "ruidosas" que las simples?
> 
> ¿O lo importante de un amplificador es el voltaje?
> 
> Gracias por las recomendaciones; estoy viendo datasheets.


Los amplificadores que utilizan fuente partida, por naturaleza propia de funcionamiento nunca necesitan condensador de desacoplo a la salida, y eso es es una gran ventaja.
Los que utilizan fuente simple: sí y no. Si vas a montar un amplificador que se alimente con tensión simple, que sea en bridge --> tampoco necesitan dicho condensador --> monta el TDA2822 en bridge.

EDIT: Otra opción que tienes con ese transformador es montar en fuente partida el TDA2006/ TDA2030 . La potencia disponible va a ser muy pequeña, pero un poquito mejor que el TDA2822 y con menor distorsión armónica.
Un saludo


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 15, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> 2 tda 7294/3 para los full rango
> y un zener (discreto)
> o un vintage para el sub ( el cual tiene graves muy destacados)



Gracias por responder Shevchenko!! Dejame decirte que eras mi jugador referente en el Milan FC del PES 2012 jajaj!!

Primero recien veo todas las respuestas, estuve entrando al foro pero no encontraba mi pregunta, ni me aparecian notificaciones en mi cuenta. Hasta que di con mi pregunta buscando en el buscador de la pagina.

El vintage que mencionas en el comentario, que seria? Hay algun circuito aca en la pagina como para darme una idea?

SALUDOS!!


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 16, 2017)

Ratmayor es un moderador de aquí Forosdeelectronica
pero también tienes un blog y ahí lo encontré! 
es este:
http://ratmayor1.wixsite.com/es-la/single-post/2016/11/16/Amplificador-estilo-Vintage


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 19, 2017)

Cambiando un poco la idea, evaluando que el transformador es bastante grande y pareciera bancarse una buena cantidad de corriente, podria armar un sistema 2.1 con el mismo transformador? Colocaría todo el sistema dentro del Sub, con dos salidas para los parlantes. En este caso deberian ser los 3 canales transistorizados?


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 19, 2017)

No!
Pues podrías usar un par para el 2.0 (integrado) y el sub transitorizado...
Aunque yo armaria un 2.1 armando la 3 etapas separadas pero discreta (sin ic de amplificacion) ya que es más robusto y potente


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 22, 2017)

Me gusta la idea! Armaria 3 etapas discretas iguales con la fuente en comun, y a la salida del sub pongo un filtro pasabajos.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 22, 2017)

Conseguí los transistores mj15015/6 a muy buen precio con esos te va a andar de 10, si elegís para hacer algo contanos!

Saludos!


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 23, 2017)

Shevchenko, te cuento

Buscando la potencia original de los parlantes en paginas de compraventa (debido a que los compre usados y sueltos, con el fin de usarlos como monitores), encontré un tipo que vendía los mismos parlantes que tengo. Entonces le pregunte por el equipo, me dijo que se le quemó (corrió del switch de 110~220). Cuestión, quedé con el para ver el estado de dicho equipo, lo desarmé y por poco dinero me traje la fuente y la placa amplificadora (Eran las menos afectadas, puesto que había una tercer placa "main" que estaba sencillamente asada. 

La placa amplificadora esta compuesta por dos TDA8954th (2x210w) y a simple vista "parece" estar intacta. Se alimenta con +40/-40v y +12/-12v
Ahora, la fuente esta en corto, estuve cambiando algunos capacitores, termistores y fusibles. Por ahora el corto persiste, pero voy a seguir insistiendo. 

Mi pregunta seria, podría hacer funcionar el amplificador obviando la placa de main de "control" solamente usando la fuente. Debido a que dicha placa de control es la que mandaba la señal para encender el ampli.

Fotos de las placas, fuente y amplificador.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 23, 2017)

Muy buena adquisición 
Te comento...
Reparemos la fuente, luego al amplificador le metemos sonido usando la ficha y cable de un audricular viejo...
Sacá los 2 transistores de la fuente (mj13007) o similar son 2 iguales medimos y si es necesario lo cambias.
La fuente arranca puenteando 2 cables 
Si bien la parte stanby anda en todo momento la parte que alimenta el amplificador NO,
además hay que encender la fuente conectada al amplificador ya que sin consumo esas fuentes hacen ruidos raros...


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 24, 2017)

Antes que nada muchas gracias por las prontas, consistentes y entendibles respuestas! Y por el interés.

Te pregunto como soy nuevo en el foro, antes de continuar con la reparacion deberia mover el tema o quizas hacer uno nuevo? O continuar por acá estaría bien?

Hoy me encuentro viajando por trabajo, supongo volver para el miércoles, debi haber traído la fuente para experimentar en los ratos libres. El miércoles voy a probar los transistores que mencionaste.


Nuevamente gracias, Saludos!!


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 24, 2017)

Podemos iniciar el arreglo aquí, luego pedimos a un Mod que nos limpie y mueva a la sección más adecuada si es necesario! ya que luego cuando este andando volveremos por aquí....


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 26, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> Podemos iniciar el arreglo aquí, luego pedimos a un Mod que nos limpie y mueva a la sección más adecuada si es necesario! ya que luego cuando este andando volveremos por aquí....



Estoy viendo los transistores de la fuente...

Tiene:
2 P20NM50FP 

2 f16C20C

2 f16C20A

No se cuales se compararían con los que me especificas en el comentario anterior.
Voy a pasar a probarlos todos.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 27, 2017)

Mr Nacho dijo:


> Estoy viendo los transistores de la fuente...
> 
> Tiene:
> 2 P20NM50FP
> ...



saca unas fotos desde arriba y abajo de la placa 
y ahí los ubicamos
fíjate que el PTC este bueno 
y bueno  fusible cables de coneccion 

los.transistores que yo te digo están vinculados a los capacitores grandes  que edtan luego del puente rectificador (220v) y vinculados al trafo más grande de la fuente...

entre ellos (es sus bases o Gates si son mosfets en vez de bipolares) hay unas resistencias que también tendrás que controlar y medir... compara su color con los que mide el tester, para medirlas tendrás que desoldar al menos una punta de ellas para que lo demás del circuito no interfiera en la medida) 


Saludos!


----------

